
Breaking the Reddit code - duck
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/12/breaking-reddit-code.html
======
prawn
Next challenge for the OP:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taman_Shud_Case#The_Rubaiyat_of...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taman_Shud_Case#The_Rubaiyat_of_Omar_Khayyam)

(People might be interested in reading that whole page - it's quite a curious
case.)

~~~
catlike
I enjoyed it, thanks!

------
simonsarris
Impressive!

Just as exciting as someone posting a code is seeing a follow-up of someone's
examination.

Thanks for sharing the analysis.

------
Timmy_C
This reminds me of the Toughest Developer Puzzle Ever:

<http://www.toughestdeveloperpuzzleever.com/begin/>

------
fishtastic
So the "popular I love anal" was just an accidental discovery having no
relation with the actual encryption method.

------
phoenix24
This is pretty cool, thanks for sharing the analysis.

